
Pranking a roommate with targeted Facebook ads - gwbas1c
https://ghostinfluence.com/the-ultimate-retaliation-pranking-my-roommate-with-targeted-facebook-ads/
======
ghostinfluence
OP of the Facebook Ads Prank here... with only five points this post is
somehow driving enough traffic that it set off my alerts, lol.

AMA, I'm here to help.

